
Should 15,000 Steps a Day Be Our New Exercise Target? - hvo
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/03/22/well/move/should-15000-steps-a-day-be-our-new-exercise-target.html?mabReward=ACTM2&recp=2&moduleDetail=recommendations-2&action=click&contentCollection=Science&region=Footer&module=WhatsNext&version=WhatsNext&contentID=WhatsNext&src=recg&pgtype=article
======
sjf
That's 7.5 miles, or over two hours of walking every day. Ouch, that's a lot
of time.

